# Cheap Cedar Planks - Today only. 12 pack for $20 shipped



## 13spicerub (Mar 30, 2010)

www.Woot.com

don't wait, these will sell out and are only at this price for today only (3/30/10).

12 planks for $20 shipped. these things sell for $5 a piece at kitchen stores.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 30, 2010)

I've never cooked with cedar planks before, is fish the only thing you can cook on them? Has anyone ever tried doing something else, and how did it turn out?


----------



## 13spicerub (Mar 30, 2010)

the cedar smoke isn't strong and goes very well with light/sweet/fruity dishes.

i can see doing it with almost anything but red meat. i've done boneless chicken thighs with mango salsa and roasted vegetables.


----------



## roltyde (Apr 8, 2010)

I like to do whole pork loins. Williams-Sonoma sells a pack of asst. wood planks and I prefer maple for pork, although cedar is OK. I no longer buy my planks at the grocery/kitchen store. I buy 8" wide cedar boards at Home Depot and cut them into 14" pieces. I can get 7 planks out of an 8' board for 1/2 the cost of planks sold separately. Plus, they're thicker and provide a better smoked flavor. *Just be sure you don't buy treated boards. *

The longer you can soak the plank the better and I usually soak mine overnight. Weight it down so it's completely submerged. 

I put the plank over med/high gas flame until it starts to pop and smoke and then turn it to low. Keep a spray bottle handy for flareups, but if the plank is thoroughly soaked, they'll be minimal. 

I take fresh rosemary sprigs and toss it with a little olive oil and Nature's Seasoning. I lay sliced fresh oranges and the oiled rosemary on top of the pork loin and cook it until I get an IT of 145 degrees. I let the loin rest for about 15-20 minutes. It's juicy and delicious. Leftovers make great sandwiches with your choice of BBQ sauce or seasoned mayo. We like to take minced oregano, the one that comes in a jar and is in the refrigerated section, mix it with mayo and serve with the thin sliced pork loin on some type of crusty bread. 

I like using the planks when you want a fun, laid back method of coodking and don't have the time to do a full smoke.


----------

